# Birthday Celebrations--Win A Skin!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Accessory addicts, here's your chance to Win A Skin!

Harvey has posted a contest to win one of 5 skins, and it couldn't be easier !

Read the rules here.

Good luck!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy, have you noticed how many newcomers are posting to the contest thread? Nothing like a giveaway to coax people out of the shadows!! I was tempted to begin greeting all these Newbies, but didn't want to risk my chances to be in the contest... not sure if posting replies would count as multiple entries!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Betsy, have you noticed how many newcomers are posting to the contest thread? Nothing like a giveaway to coax people out of the shadows!! I was tempted to begin greeting all these Newbies, but didn't want to risk my chances to be in the contest... not sure if posting replies would count as multiple entries!


I would suggest welcoming newcomers in the "welcome to Kindleboards" thread. I am not quite sure how Harvey is planning on doing the drawing for winners, but I think posts on the contest thread that are not entries may get deleted.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, you're right; I've been greeting people in the Introductions, and if I see someone making their first post elsewhere, I recommend that they go to introductions.  I haven't posted in the Win A Skin thread, letting that be for the newbies and skinless!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops I welcomed some on the contest board & suggested they go to Introduction/Welcome Board for proper introduction. Please don't disqualify me Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

No problem - I won't disqualify you, Linda!

And, moderators: let's exempt you from the 'multiple posts' restriction in the giveaway thread. That way you can steer people to the Introductions and Welcome board if you wish.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> No problem - I won't disqualify you, Linda!
> 
> And, moderators: let's exempt you from the 'multiple posts' restriction in the giveaway thread. That way you can steer people to the Introductions and Welcome board if you wish.


Good... now I won't be tempted anymore to greet people there and risk disqualifying myself!! lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Harvey! I guess I was moderating too & didn't even know it  , trying to steer folks in the right direction.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Harvey! I guess I was moderating too & didn't even know it , trying to steer folks in the right direction.
> 
> Linda


Greeting is good! That's one of the best parts of Kindleboards (other than having a lot of enablers around), the friendliness of our group!

Betsy


----------

